# What size of a log?



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

There had been some large oak and maple trees come down at the farm and with not having a mill we can't exactly use the wood :thumbdown: 

I'm hopeing of making a bowl or two from the wood that I get. oh and I would be able to turn a bowl with with a 4 1/2 radius....

So I guess the main question is what size of log would you sujest would be the best and what wood? 

Thanks.


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

I can turn about the same size as you. So I cut my logs in about 16 inch length. Then when I want to do a bowl (or whatever) I rip it down the middle on the band saw then cut the lengths in half. This gives me 4 pieces per log. If you haven't looked on ebay at woodworking in the craft section you might want to wander over there. The maple could be cut into chunks with a chainsaw and sold to woodturners there. It brings a good price. Maybe even the oak.

Mike


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

coffeetime said:


> I can turn about the same size as you. So I cut my logs in about 16 inch length. Then when I want to do a bowl (or whatever) I rip it down the middle on the band saw then cut the lengths in half. This gives me 4 pieces per log. If you haven't looked on ebay at woodworking in the craft section you might want to wander over there. The maple could be cut into chunks with a chainsaw and sold to woodturners there. *It brings a good price*. Maybe even the oak.
> 
> Mike


 
At one time most wood that was cut down, or a tree feller had cut would be given to someone or dropped of at a turners club, now everyone is just over inflating prices as they sell the smallest of woods on ebay, just making money on whatever they can, im not sure who to blame the person that is selling it or the person that pays through the nose for it, i think the person that buys it as he puts the price up more and more, and makes it easy for these people to sell and inflate the price of wood. If you look around you can find wood without having to pay such daft prices, but all sorce will dry up if you keep going to ebay.
Prices of wood go up enough over time without inflating it on ebay.
We live in a throw away world, but now instead of throwing it in the bin we sell it on ebay. Don't get me wrong ebay is great but a branch of yew that is less than 12" and 2" in dia is not worth £12 and £8 for postage and i have seen the auctions with starting prices like this, its a joke, but some idiot will pay for it. my moan over...LB
Good luck with your turning, and if you are keeping any of it keep it as long in lengh as you can cut it up as you need. the shorter you cut it the more chance you have of waste from splitting ends from drying to quick.:thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't pay for any wood that isn't dry unless it's a piece of exotic wood and I can hold it in my hand before purchase. Before I had a good bandsaw and chainsaw I used a bow saw to cut up my wood. Cut it to length and split it with a wedge. If it was too big I would cut off the corners with the bow saw and maybe a hatchet. If you screw up free wood it doesn't hurt. If you damage a piece you buy off the web it really hurts. What I find on expensive wood is you try too hard to save every once of it, so your shapes don't always work well or if you got a good catch you change the shape to something that really isn't pleasing.
With free wood you can play all you want. If the shape isn't working or you see a little check or defect that you don't like then toss it. Your out anything.
Oak and maple are both good woods to turn although green oak rusts your lathe. I wipe down everything with WD-40 before, after and sometimes during the turning of Oak. 
I always cut a log a minimum of 3 times the length I need. Then if I can't get to it quick enough I can cut chunks off the end and still use the middle. On logs that are really important I split them at the heart to reduce the chance of checking. I gave up trying to use every square inch of a log a long time ago. I just got tired of repairing cracks or having the wood blow up on the lathe. that's another advantage of found wood, it's free, you can use the good parts and throw or burn the rest.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

LB I get your point. Sure do. But the fip side to it is supply and demand. These guys buying the yew for £20 - almost all of them - are spending alot less to get a wood they can't get at any price, than they would trying to forage for it around the countryside. Those that have it in their close vicinity aren't even looking on ebay for it. They might be selling their excess supplies of it there though!

I really do get your point I promise, and agree with it to a large degree. But because of this internet - ebay - forums - blogs - websites etc. - we have at our fingertips the ability to buy speices (and all manner of products and services) that not only could we not have even dreamt of getting before the intenet - but species (and great deals on them!) that we would have never even heard of before, much less been able to buy with a few keystrokes and mouse moves. 

I am all for making do with what you have and for being thrifty, conservative, and resourceful too, but there are some things you have to bite the bullet and pay for if you want the product or service.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Texas, its not so much paying, as i do agree about diff types that you may not see, my main concern is that the wood is being inflated in value, its bad enough that you pay more for some things when its a hobby or craft, i did archery for years and if you went to an archery shop to buy fletching glue as they cold it it cost you about 3 times the price, just a bog standard hot glue stick. If these people kept to a reasonable price then no prob, but they are going over the top, also the craft stores start to put there prices up also. I can remember when i was an apprentice i spent lots of time burning tons of great wood, now these timber merchants save and sell every inch, i don't blame them its biz, but when you get the guy that goes next door cuts an apple tree down and flogs it on ebay it just starts to cut a bit. And John i agree about paying and free wood, it also stops people getting into this turning as its so expencive with the tools let alone the free wood going onto ebay. Thankfully my chainsaw loves to go out and have some exercise, i have just been storing up again this week, and im waiting for a gut to come back of hols and i get to cut his apple tree down, nice size to. And none will go to ebay, i do share with my father in law and a mate that is a few miles from me. Don't be mean share it about, what you give you get back..Well this Thread got abit hijacked. my appols:yes: :laughing: Have fun guys..LB


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

well I wasn't exactly sure what to take as advice  but anyways for the advice I did get, thanks. I know what you guys are talking about with getting a long log so that it doesn't dry out... I think it was a couple months ago that I found a wet willow log/branch and when I had cut it up in peices it started to crack on me. But I guess I'll see what I get and use it how I can.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

LB I was also into Archery big time back in the mid 70's. I gave up pistol shooting because I didn't have a place to shoot and it was expensive so I took up this "inexpensive" hobby of Archery. I figured reusable bullets (arrows) would be a lot cheaper. After about 2 years I was making my own arrows, quivers, bow strings, realeases, sights and everything that went along with it. I spent more on archery than I did shooting pistols. Now guess what. I have a nice cheap hobby, Turning.


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Me things you and me are like looking at a mirror John, was into shooting then archery, recure then to compound as i done my back in. did do a lot of photography to, had a darkroom in my old house, develop my own and done a lot of hand painting, im thinking of takeing up sex it must be cheaper than all the other hobbies, but there again the wife has been bleading me for 30 yrs. Now watch for the beating i get, god i love pain. hee hee back to turning...

*Hands made for wood*
When you cut your logs to what ever size, wax the ends or paint them with whatever paint you have seal the ends, helps so they dont dry out to fast, amazing how fast a log can dry out and split. LB


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

well I know that the bowls I made with the willow log I was telling you about was wet wood I hadn't dried it or sealed it or anything then after I turned a couple bowls they haven't split or cracked  and that was about a month or more ago.

Oh and about your comment about hobbies and such I would warn you because it says in God's word.

"The acts of the sinful nature are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity, and debauchery, idolatry, and witchcraft, hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of range selfish ambition, dissensions, factions and envy drunkenness origies and the like I warn you as I did before that those who live like this will not inherit the Kingdom of God. Galatians 5:19-21


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

I know this thread has gotten itself turned around but I can't resist.....it's killing me,
LB,my name is Mark Moyer, aka sirmark68, ebay Powerseller:yes: .I want to start out by saying you have an extremely valid point and I respect your opinion wholeheartedly and with love.However biased and one sided it is I'd like to take this opportunity to solidify some of your input and give you a peak into "my world" at the same time.My intent here is to learn and educate and if you take offense to this it will certainly be your loss so please stay with me.It's not all bad news and thats my point.
There are alot of Shiester's on eBay,no doubt, but some of us "DO" govern ourselves with ethics even if it requires me to make "less money".I'm not interested in getting into those ethics but want to share alittle bit about me as an eBay seller.First of all,aside from the people who set a "buy it now" price on there items,it is the BIDDER who drives the pricing up.You and I as shoppers(if we shopped on eBay)would be guilty of this as anything on eBay is worth what any man or collector will pay for it.
Now,(to put myself back in the hotseat)and this pertains to something TT said, (but not verbatum),I happen to live in an area where Soft Ambrosia Maple literally grows on trees:laughing: I mean it's rampant in my woodlot and throughout the Southeastern Appalachian Mountain Range.Well last year I purchased 1000bft of this, Roughsawn and Kiln dried.I paid $1.50 bft for it at this point.Well,taking a pic at this point and selling it on eBay was ludicrous to me so to took it a step further.I planed it all so you could actually see the "curly" and "quilted " figure as well as the ambrosia streaks.The planing to thickness has already added another premium to the cost of the lumber,lets say it was .15 a bft.Cost is up too $1.65. I transported this mbft to the drier and back to my shop as well(another premium on the wood=$200divided by1000 do the math).Well at this point I decided not to sell a board or two but sell enough wood for a guy to complete a project.So I cut all the boards at lengths that would allow UPS and Fedex to ship.Most of my auctions were for 60" boards and the average was for 15bft(about 4-6 boards).I started the auction's at $69.00 a pack.I mean thats almost $6-7 bft,right?I also cut out all the waste,endchecks,loose knots,and other defects and joined the edges.This would give the enduser 100% yield on his purchase.Pictures on eBay say alot.It eliminates (and thank god)having to use the complicated grading system in effect today.Could you imagine having to explain to millions of emails or even one guy that the reason his FAS board has a knot in it is because one side of his 8' board only has to be 92% knot free to be considered FAS.I mean think about what that picture does.It shows the buyer exactly what he is buying. 
What happened next was out of my control.Many people started bidding against one another and drove some of the auctions well up over $200.(over $14bft)I gave you my userID because I want you to be able to verify this and know I'm sincere.I have not sold lumber on ebay the past few months(winter)my powerseller status is on sabbatical, so the actual cost may/maynot be there.I can't remember how long it stays public but I have records of my own as well.Anyway,to get back to my point.Because this species of wood is so desirable and not available in abundance throughout the USA I was able to capture an audience and tap into a niche market at the same time.Now I marked up my figured stuff heavily,Kept it competitive but nonetheless "marked up" and it always sold to the highest bidder.Out of 70 or so auctions I ran for ambrosia maple I bet you I had to relist 2 due to no sale.Now,I haven't always been an ebay seller but I believe in making an honest living.I spent days upon days planing lumber,listing packs,digital photography under diffusers to eliminate photo distortion.Packageing lumber packs and running to the shipper 3 times aweek.The shipper is 40 miles from me.I've shipped many packs that weighed almost 100lbs.to the left coast.Talk about some dough!Oh.one more thing.Every item I list an item, eBay has a fee to be paid up front.And a final value fee to be paid at the end.I was better off selling my lumber cheaper cause eBay always got there share.I've always been as open as I am being right now when it came to selling on eBay because alot of eBay sellers just assume that everybody knows how it works.Well,not everybody knows how it works and the only people to address are the sellers so I will always "say it like it is".I like dealing with an educated consumer.The transactions close on "good notes"..I do not believe that I am an exception to the rule as I learned my basis of ethics from other eBay sellers.Some of my closest bud's are eBay sellers of exotic lumber.Justin Holden from Exotic Woods of the World.Check him out,you can buy several different species for less than $2 bft.Yet his 1 board auctions are making him a small fortune throughout the week.People bid against one another.Fact of the auction block.
As far as the Shiester's that give an eBay seller a bad name.....Unfortunately LB ,they are out there,do not be afraid to ask them questions they will answer you if they are honest.You can weed them out by "process of elimination".You, like anybody else ,deserves to enjoy a safe and happy eBay visit and/or transaction/experience.It's your garraunteed right! ebay has also done alot to govern there members and sellers in ways that help benefit a "safe eBay experience".It's up to you to walk away or report something crazy going on.I have a feedback rating of close to 200 positive transactions...Please, read my feedback! I worked hard for it and I want you to see it.I have an "Outstanding Achievment Award" that eBay mailed me when I made Powerseller! I was overjoyed at the fact that they actually recognized me for such things.....my powerseller status has been changed since for "not" selling for the past few months but I had it and thats the point.....
Now LB,at this point your probably thinking that I misunderstood you,I did not.I feel you,man...deeply.Thats why I felt the need to throw this out there.Your right about one thing I spoke of earlier,the guy paying such exhorbitant prices is to blame(in a sense).How many times have we been in a position to think"this might be the last chance or the last one".Remember,wealthy people in much higher tax brackets than us shop here as well.Auctions are won by dollars and cents not any more and if bidding has already reached $35 on an item well,whats another $1or$2.Ebay has allowed for one big mother load of shopping to take place and we have to place some hope and faith in local government to do there job and make sure people don't start dropping trees left and right and posting them on ebay:no: .I truly beleive that being educated in my field has allowed me to do well on ebay and everywhere else too.Please know this,I touched on many other topics that were not approached by LB or anyone else.It's hard to tell the whole story without doing so.I want you all to know one thing if anything.I am living proof that you can go to ebay bid,win and be happy with your item/purchase instead of being bitter because some Shiester on the other side of the world decided to sell his "yew" for an astronomical amount of $$$.Kudo's to him for knowing he could do it.and Kudo's to you for not falling for it!:yes:I am just one small piece to a very large and complicated puzzle.Life!


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

*PLEASE DO NOT BRING GOD INTO THIS FORUM, ITS A TURNING FORUM AND NOT FOR WARNING PEOPLE ABOUT WHAT THEY DO OR SAY.*

*Marko,* Hi don't get me wrong bud, what you are doing is a diff matter to what i was moaning about. Its the ebayer that is the small guy that looks to see what he can scrat up, anything to make a few penny's well what turns out to be a good few bob really, and yes i agree that its those bidding that drive the price up, i think at times these people are in vagas they get hooked on the moment.
Take a look at the uk ebay side you might see what im getting at, most of the time its odd logs, i even see a guy selling bits of mahogany with a start of £2.50 and post of £3 this was for one bit they were the bits off window frames and door frames the honches. Its the guys that just go around and find bits and then sell them, sorry but i think its tight, you are doing a diff thing to that. Any way thats my lot on this, i give up:blink: my eyes are done in reading your epic:thumbsup: LB.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes LB,I hit on many other topics in my rant,,,,and though I addressed "you" directly(and agreed with you I might add),I wanted to show a flip side to things.I had gotten a sense reading the post that it wasn't looking good for an "eBay seller" so into the ring I went to hopefully shed some light on and get rid of the "black eye" those "bad" unethical sellers give us.And for the fact that for the most part we are ethical salemen with a business plan and a conscience. I really appreciate the opportunity to jump into this thread and thanks for playing! We should do it again sometime.... Mark


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Marko said:


> We should do it again sometime....


Not here please. Maybe in the Off Topic, but for this kind of stuff PMs might be a better choice? :thumbsup:


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

I can tell from past expeience [elsewhere]that subject matters can get out of hand and kinda jump into a free fall.
Texas Timbers got the right idea.......

this site is cool let's not put undue stress...

Believe me Texas Timbers I'm not trying to mod...:icon_lol:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Marko That was interesting. As someone who has tried to buy off ebay on only succeeded once I understand what your doing which sounds like the correct and honest way. I've been outbid many times with items selling for at least twice what they are worth to me. That's life. There are obviously people out there with lots more money than I. 
I think what LB and I were talking about are the small pieces of wood that are, at least in our minds, junk. We need to warn new turners to stay away from that stuff. The good stuff is a different matter. I think your explanation of how to ask questions and go into the auction with knowledge of what your bidding on is excellent.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

john lucas said:


> Marko That was interesting. As someone who has tried to buy off ebay on only succeeded once I understand what your doing which sounds like the correct and honest way. I've been outbid many times with items selling for at least twice what they are worth to me. That's life. There are obviously people out there with lots more money than I.
> I think what LB and I were talking about are the small pieces of wood that are, at least in our minds, junk. We need to warn new turners to stay away from that stuff. The good stuff is a different matter. I think your explanation of how to ask questions and go into the auction with knowledge of what your bidding on is excellent.


Thankyou John, I spoke privately with LB hoping this wouldn't get blown out of proportion.As we would say around here,He's a "good ole boy".It was a long winded note.....as an outsider looking in it looked like it could really shame some of us(sellers) so I just wanted to take the opportunity to say"hey, theres a good and honest side to this as well".I understand UKebay may be in direstraights over these little pieces and stuff ending up on auction blocks.Buyer Beware.I certainly did not put this up to open up a long drawn out debate.Please read where I agreed with LB and felt his pain.....this content may not be appropriate here in this thread but it's been started and appreciate the opportunity to say in the open forum that no harm,offense or provokation was intended from my post or any remarks that followed.I can't really say anymore to be more clear.Thanks again for the kind words John.I (and I think I speak for LB too),really appreciate it!:yes: Mark


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

stuart said:


> I can tell from past expeience [elsewhere]that subject matters can get out of hand and kinda jump into a free fall.
> Texas Timbers got the right idea.......
> 
> this site is cool let's not put undue stress...
> ...


I wasn't trying to mod either. Just trying to give a friendly reminder to everyone these kinds of thread have the potential to draw in others who will "take sides' and before you know it, a family fight ensues. 

We all moderate ourselves when we post, to different levels. The guy I have had to actually moderate the most is . . . me! I have read some of my posts an hour, a day, later and thought I ought to edit them for whatever reason - usually because after I re-read it, I could see how someone might take it in a way I had not even considered as I was writing it. I have never actually modified or removed anyon'e spost before and nothing that anyone said in theis thread came close to that either - I just didn't want anyone to jump in and turn up the thermostat and start a food fight. 

Looks like it turned out great. And since it's in the turning section, great is how it ought to turn out. 

Oh that was bad. i'll probably come back in a day or two and edit that out, out of embarassment. :laughing:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

The only offence by marko is that it took me a week to read his epic novel, i thought war and peace was long:yes: , i do think that people should read things twice before making a reply to anything as it can sometimes be taken as something different by others and has not meant to be, this old boy is quite happy, but i do think you should all send me a nice bit of wood:laughing: LB..


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

let me think.......20-30lbs of Honey Locust or Am.Maple?(would be enough to keep a turner busy for awhile) To the UK?Postage? Gosh LB,I like you buddy but I don't think I like you THAT much.:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: Tell ya what, if you ever get to "cross the pond",i'll hook you up with enough turning blanks to keep customs busy for a month,and YOU busy for a year..thats a promise! you have to come get them though....:yes:


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> I wasn't trying to mod either. Just trying to give a friendly reminder to everyone these kinds of thread have the potential to draw in others who will "take sides' and before you know it, a family fight ensues.
> 
> We all moderate ourselves when we post, to different levels. The guy I have had to actually moderate the most is . . . me! I have read some of my posts an hour, a day, later and thought I ought to edit them for whatever reason - usually because after I re-read it, I could see how someone might take it in a way I had not even considered as I was writing it. I have never actually modified or removed anyon'e spost before and nothing that anyone said in theis thread came close to that either - I just didn't want anyone to jump in and turn up the thermostat and start a food fight.
> 
> ...


TT,i just read this......amen brotha! :thumbsup: Thankyou:smile:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, lb I know it's been a while but I want to ask forgiveness for not speaking the Truth in love... but I will not stop talking about the God I serve. Because it says in Acts 28:31 Boldly and without hindrance he *preach*ed the kingdom of God and taught about the Lord Jesus *Christ*.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Hands, thanks for the thread. It's been an interesting read. I will say, though, that I think you misread LB's intent before your first "God post". That said, knowing when it's appropriate to preach and when it's not are both things I think the Bible also teaches. You can't force people to believe as you do, even if they love working wood as much as you do. You may not be trying to force it, but it's a "forceful" method of sharing your belief that is generally not appropriate in this type of venue. Preach all you want, in private messages or in person, but we all hold very different views and religion is one of those topics that aren't brought up in "polite" discussion just because people hold such strong opinions/beliefs etc.

Now, back to turning, if I have any "spare" wood chunks until I get a lathe, I hereby offer them up to folks. I know I have some maple logs that would make some nice white bowls etc. I'm in VA in the USA and I'd be willing to offer up a couple chunks o' wood for people willing to pay postage to where ever they may be.


----------

